
Show HN: Peer Mentor Match – Automatic matching for peer mentorships - mobesa
https://assemblymade.com/peer-mentor-match
======
markovbling
This is great - just signed up!

Also cool to hear about Assembly.

Think the idea of automating peer-matching is great.

I'd love to see some split test data on the quality of questions.

I mean that would be the strength right? If you had people signing up for peer
matches then you can also see how they experienced them. So you run batch A of
"match questions" against one match, and batch B against another and just
split test until you find the set of matchmaking survery questions that work
best (which would be so cool to see data on since it says so much about how
people work).

Now of course that would be proprietary data and part of the value of this as
a company but I've been playing around with an idea and I'd like to hear what
you think...

Part of your problem is the so-called "chicken and egg" problem right? I mean
you only have the data to design a good matchmaking service once people have
used your matchmaking service.

Now it's important to keep in mind that you can't regard the questions that
your data tells you are the "best" because by definition every user has to
answer them and therefore they're public.

So given that the "best set of matchmaking questions" are public as part of
your service, and given that the best way for you to determine these questions
is if you have data on how matches turn out conditional on being shown a
number of possible questions... then what if you solved it by appealing to
human knowledge benefiting by obtaining the optimal set of questions.

Like maybe it's not significant or big enough on its own, but I'd definitely
be more likely to sign up for a matchmaking service if i was reminded that my
participation is helping the world learn what the optimal set of matchmaking
questions are.

You're doing this service for the world's knowledgebase ANYWAY so may as well
capitalize it.

A sort of "knowledge Kickstarter", if you will.

First time I've written that out - interested to hear thoughts? :)

